# Good Deal on a 30" MasterBuilt Electric Smoker - $139 (fee shipping)



## grimm5577 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am not affiliated in any way, I don't own a masterbuilt smoker but thought this was a good deal and didn't want someone in the market for one to miss out on a deal.

Feel free to delete if this is considered inappropriate.

*Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smokehouse Smoker for $140 at Amazon or Walmart *It's Back**

*Grimm, great lead..... thanks.... DaveOmak*


----------



## orlandosmoking (Sep 25, 2013)

Outside links are no longer allowed on this forum so it will most likely be deleted once a moderator sees it. I'm not familiar with all the rules so you may be able to just let folks know where this special is without actually posting a link.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just went to Amazon. That IS a good deal! I bought mine about a year ago from them for $149, w/ free shipping.


----------



## grimm5577 (Sep 26, 2013)

*DaveOmak, *thanks for editing the post to meet the proper requirements.


----------



## bmealer (Oct 2, 2013)

I jumped on this deal last week and ordered an AMNPS as well.  Already got them in and smoked a couple of yard birds.....couldn't be happier!  I'm like a kid at Christmas!


----------



## edmartin (Oct 3, 2013)

*Well Mr. Grimm5577, I checked it out. The Model 20070910 is$ 320.35 with free shipping; the Mod. 200704 is $ 326.40 with free shipping; and the Mod. 20070312 is $ 399.95 with free shipping. Now son, those are Canadian prices, but you are correct in stating the shipping is free, and that is a good deal!*


----------



## grimm5577 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ed, Sorry you missed the deal, it was for the* Model 20070910*. On US Amazon and Walmart it's back to $177 with free shipping.


----------



## jted (Oct 4, 2013)

The model 20070910 has the controller in the back and the exhaust is on the right side in the  back. Todd Johnson says this is the old style. He also said it is the good one .My AMNPS will run in any position I have tried (on the chip tray shield on the first shelf and on a angle on the bottom of the smoker. it is just a little wide to sit flat).I am very happy with my set up. Several weeks ago I tried to get the upgraded loader and try but was told they don't have them any longer.  The elements are 19.00 plus shipping. That will be my next purchase. Always nice to have a spare.  JTED


----------



## pigbark (Oct 4, 2013)

I missed the sale but got the MES 910 its Gen 1 and for now til they get the kinks out of the newer front control Gen 2 its the one you want... got mine is this week and been seasoning it with different types of wood, warming up some Loin on it rite now for tonight... gonna break it in good tomorrow, prolly toss some bird on it...


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 6, 2013)

I got in on this deal thanks to Slickdeals before I even knew this site existed.  I smoked a pork butt a couple days after it arrived and it turned out amazing!  I got a brisket in the fridge now and I'm just formulating a game-plan for how to smoke this bad boy.  In short, I love this smoker and I can't wait to learn more and get better.


----------



## mak104 (Oct 17, 2013)

Darn.I missed that deal. I've been reading there forums 'till I fall asleep trying to figure out which Masterbuilt electric smoker to get. I'm leaning heavily towards this one. Does one really need the more expensive "window" units? I just bought a Big Chief a few months ago. I really like it and it was a great introduction to smoking, but I think I'd like to try one that actually cooks things entirely.


----------



## pigbark (Oct 18, 2013)

you don't have to have the window.. I don't and mine does just fine.. Some people may prefer it as they like to set and watch the food cook or watch the smoke level .. Its just something to keep clean and I don't want the hassle of glass cleaning a smoker window... that why I don't use the indoor stove LOL...


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 18, 2013)

Well said Pigbark! I have the MES40 with window, and while some people like the window and have no problem cleaning it, I am not one of those people! With or without, it doesn't change the way it cooks.


----------



## mak104 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tractor Supply has the Masterbuilt 20070210 30-Inch Electric Analog smoker for $80.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 22, 2013)

mak104 said:


> Darn.I missed that deal. I've been reading there forums 'till I fall asleep trying to figure out which Masterbuilt electric smoker to get. I'm leaning heavily towards this one. Does one really need the more expensive "window" units? I just bought a Big Chief a few months ago. I really like it and it was a great introduction to smoking, but I think I'd like to try one that actually cooks things entirely.


mak, evening..... the big chief is a great smoker....  Do your smoke in it, then finish in the oven....  no problems with that.....  In these newer smokers, they do the same thing......   Smoke the meat, turn the temp up and finish just like an oven....    

Dave


----------



## mak104 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh I like it. But you really can't do big things, can you? A whole chicken or a briskit?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 23, 2013)

Sure, have the Chief up and running and the oven on preheat....  Smoke the meat for 1-2 hours then into the preheated oven...    As long as you don't poke holes in the meat, including the chicken, whole muscle is considered sterile inside and the 4 hour rule can be pushed a bit...  or so says the Food Police....   You may have to slice the brisket to fit on the racks, but even slicing meat meets the definition for a whole muscle...  Just 2 smaller muscles....    

Dave


----------



## mak104 (Nov 12, 2013)

Amazon has the Masterbuilt 20070910 for $161.


----------



## mak104 (Nov 16, 2013)

Now $169


----------



## mak104 (Nov 28, 2013)

20070311 at Academy for $229

academy  dot   com


----------



## waruwaru (Jan 12, 2014)

20070210 is $99 on Amazon right now, free shipping too!


----------



## mak104 (Mar 23, 2014)

Today only Amazon has the 20070411 for 209.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B003XJGEGY


----------

